# TSG 4: Nerd Meter Rainbow



## TechGuy

_Mike, Dan, and Brian discuss the Google Chrome web browser and the new Microsoft commercials featuring Jerry Seinfeld and Bill Gates._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the fourth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that will be released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Because Mike is out of town this week, we were unable to stream the audio live while recording. We're hoping to have the live stream and chat room running again for a recording on Saturday, October 4th around 11:00AM Eastern. Be sure to check back here for details!

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Google Chrome:
www.google.com/chrome
http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/features.html
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/746130-google-takes-microsoft-its-new.html

Foxmarks (add-in for Firefox to sync bookmarks across computers):
http://www.foxmarks.com/

Robots Destroy United Airlines:
http://gawker.com/5047763/how-robots-destroyed-united-airlines

Nine Inch Nails depresses with Blue Screen of Death:
http://gawker.com/5047763/how-robots-destroyed-united-airlines

Computer errors in public:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/

The Mojave Experiment (the fake new version of Windows):
www.MojaveExperiment.com

Microsoft Commercials with Bill Gates and Jerry Seinfeld:
www.microsoft.com/windows

Spore (the game):
www.spore.com

Blizzard Entertainer (maker of Starcraft and up-coming Starcraft II):
www.blizzard.com

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## RootbeaR

Good show:up:

I'll be watching for more.


----------



## TechGuy

Thanks very much! Glad to know you're enjoying it.


----------



## Jason

I loved the show, Mike. An idea is to possibly have a couple of volunteers from the forum to join every now & again, providing they have a mic.


----------



## TechGuy

That's a great idea, Jason. I might try checking with the Mods first to see if I can talk anyone into it.


----------



## new tech guy

I have to agree with jason, maybe an idea is to see about having a head 2 head between 2 users who have two different opinions on somthing. For instance, i do know that myself and mysticeyes have a huge disagreement over the uses of defraggers. Have a debate and one person on the show moderate.


----------



## ~Candy~

Or registry cleaners  or Mac vs PC  or leave the computer on or turn it off  shall we just call on the CDers


----------



## TechGuy

Candy, are you volunteering? *crosses fingers*


----------



## ~Candy~

Who me?  No way Jose  I sound horrible on the phone --- I'd really hate to hear myself on radio


----------



## Cookiegal

Mike I love your avatar! It's about time you got rid of that other "thing".


----------



## new tech guy

I will be honest, i wouldnt mind doing it. If your interested, feel free to pm me mike .


----------



## dr911

Hey Mike,

I'm "officially" volunteering !!!  Being a web designer, I'm on the "world-wide-web" most of the time. PM me ! (I get to find me headphone set though) 

Great show Mike, Dan & Brian !!!


----------



## Jason

I'm going to be purchasing this mic sometime next week (hopefully): http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1810.

Anyone ever used it? If so, let me know what you think of it!


----------



## RootbeaR

"Microsoft Gives In To Online Critics: Fires Seinfeld

I recognize that I was in the minority of folks who actually thought the Microsoft Bill Gates/Jerry Seinfeld ads were good and entertaining, but I'm still quite surprised to see Valleywag report that Microsoft is ending the Seinfeld ads, despite plans for a huge $300 million ad campaign around them."
http://techdirt.com/articles/20080917/1911092297.shtml


----------



## TechGuy

Wow, that's surprising! I actually liked the second ad. That link seems to indicate that this announcement is due out today. I haven't heard anything "official" yet, but I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Jason

Here too: http://neowin.net/news/main/08/09/18/seinfeld-booted-from-new-microsoft-ads. A little disappointing to say the least, as you say Mike, that last ad was pretty good.


----------



## RootbeaR

A commercial about nothing is no way to promote ... anything.

I did, however, assume they would have a series that would eventually lead to ... something.


----------



## TechGuy

Commercials about nothing have been around for a very long time. Their goal wasn't to sell anything directly, but to make the company seem a little less scary and more in touch with people. It was clearly a branding campaign, unlike the "Mojave" ads.


----------



## Jason

*Update:* Gizmodo is reporting that a source at Crispin Porter, the ad firm behind Microsoft's latest blitz, has said that the Seinfield-Gates ads are not cancelled, however, Microsoft did request that the "I'm a PC" spots become the new focus. They're saying "Crispin Porter has another completed spot featuring the lovable, affluent couple in the can, ready to air (even though it won't quite yet)."


----------



## RootbeaR

Now they are promoting Linux as well. 
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/...px?story=c99a6668-e52d-4977-bd3e-041691e1ac32

*Note the Penguins


----------



## TechGuy

Hehe... I'm surprised they didn't have a basket of apples in one of those.


----------



## RootbeaR

techguy said:


> hehe... I'm surprised they didn't have a basket of apples in one of those.


lol


----------



## Ryoushi

The thing with Google Chrome is that it isn't quite as stable as it seems. There is currently DoS exploits which can be used to crash the browser as a whole. I doubt any program will ever be fully secure, though. It still has plenty of flaws and vulnerabilities.. Downloads in Google chrome also don't give you an option, you can automatically download files without knowing.


----------



## Chrismichael

Sweet just subscribed to the Podcast, and I'm impressed. And I'd like to point out that you actually have album art. Why does everyone forget to give themselves freakin album art.


----------



## ferrija1

I think it should be mentioned that there is an "incognito" mode in Safari, too (under Safari > Private Browsing...).


----------



## TechGuy

Wow, I didn't know that, ferrija1. I know that there's a similar feature in IE8 (beta), but I didn't know about Safari. Thanks!


----------



## Ryoushi

Meh. Several Chrome warnings are out now that I've seen.. The buffer overflow exploit is being used by malicious websites to download RAT's to your computer by abusing the automatic 'save as' option.. 

Hopefully Google will fix that, but I s'pose that's what Beta is all about, eh?


----------



## ferrija1

Ryoushi said:


> Meh. Several Chrome warnings are out now that I've seen.. The buffer overflow exploit is being used by malicious websites to download RAT's to your computer by abusing the automatic 'save as' option..
> 
> Hopefully Google will fix that, but I s'pose that's what Beta is all about, eh?


It's not like other browsers (especially IE) don't have those problems.


----------

